# Need a Mesinger banana seat



## professor72 (May 23, 2022)

Hi all, I am looking for an early Mesinger banana seat for my Hawthorne mini tandem. I full realize there is a wanted section and I have already posted this request there with no responses in several months. If anyone has a seat for sale exactly like the one in the picture can you contact me please? 

I need this style with the brackets built into the seatback.


----------



## xochi0603 (May 25, 2022)

I think I can help you. I'll get back to you. What r u looking to spend?


----------



## professor72 (Jun 8, 2022)

So i was looking at my bike and I actually need the larger version of this mesinger seat that went on the early 65-66 stingrays and fairladies, not this smaller version for the lil chick


----------



## schwinnray (Jun 13, 2022)

i have a copper one tufted


----------

